# New ball python keeper confused! Shed or mites?



## Bsh (22 d ago)

Hi "short" description got this ball pyton 1½ month ago, 
yesterday I spotted some black spots so of curse i panicked and worried it cud be snake mites.
ain't got no experience so calling the veterinary & they wanted to see the snake & i get that. 
already had came to the conclusion I was bugging & it's most certainly just shedding due to travel, age/time, new place, paper to coco husk, eaten 2 rat's & grown already, defensive/nervous after eyes clouding, humidity box constantly, white-gray/black-blue eyes, no crawling or bulge from mites on snake or in water bowl, damp paper rub, heat pits or chin.

HAVEN'T tryed soaking & squeeze.
should I treat it as mites or am i just overreacting?

Please help a clue less keeper! 🥴😵‍💫 
















































cud be she


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

I can't see any mites in the images. 

Check the water bowl, they'll be there if you got them.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

If you suspect mites (and like the poster above I can't see anything that looks like them from those images) then get a RUB that can take the snake, make a couple of air holes, and fill it with luke warm water (if it feels warm to your warm hands then its too warm) to a depth that would just cover its body. Place the snake in there for half an hour and see if anything with legs ends up floating in the water when you remove the snake.


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

LiasisUK said:


> I can't see any mites in the images.
> 
> Check the water bowl, they'll be there if you got them.


THANKS! 
Fingers crossed 🤞


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

Malc said:


> If you suspect mites (and like the poster above I can't see anything that looks like them from those images) then get a RUB that can take the snake, make a couple of air holes, and fill it with luke warm water (if it feels warm to your warm hands then its too warm) to a depth that would just cover its body. Place the snake in there for half an hour and see if anything with legs ends up floating in the water when you remove the snake.


I just worry way to mutch 😅 awsome tip easy and natural thank you!


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Mites are spherical, about the size of a pinhead, black brown or red, & are mobile- they crawl around on the snake.


----------



## Taeona Lillianah (22 d ago)

Never fill the snake's bath up over the body otherwise that could cause the snake to panic at the high water level and drown or aspirate on water, you should fill to a little lower than half of the snake's body and if there are mites you will see the same result.


----------



## Taeona Lillianah (22 d ago)

With stuck shed, a warm bath will soften any remaining shed left on the snake's scales and she/he should be able to remove it when moving around inside its enclosure.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Taeona Lillianah said:


> Never fill the snake's bath up over the body otherwise* that could cause the snake to panic at the high water level and drown *or aspirate on water, you should fill to a little lower than half of the snake's body and if there are mites you will see the same result.


Extremely unlikely to happens, as all snakes can swim & are more than capable of climbing out of deep water.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Taeona Lillianah said:


> With stuck shed, a warm bath will soften any remaining shed left on the snake's scales and she/he should be able to remove it when moving around inside its enclosure.


Theres no stuck shed on that snake??


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Taeona Lillianah said:


> Never fill the snake's bath up over the body otherwise that could cause the snake to panic at the high water level and drown or aspirate on water, you should fill to a little lower than half of the snake's body and if there are mites you will see the same result.


Er, no, it won't. Snakes are very good swimmers. The important part of bathing a snake is to keep watching it, and not to leave it in the water too long as water cools quite quickly.
Using a bath that's less than half the height of the body is kind of pointless when trying to eliminate mites!


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

Taeona Lillianah said:


> Never fill the snake's bath up over the body otherwise that could cause the snake to panic at the high water level and drown or aspirate on water, you should fill to a little lower than half of the snake's body and if there are mites you will see the same result.


I know only max half way up the animal, this will probably also work for bearded dragons as well ^.^ thanks ✌


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Bsh said:


> I know only max half way up the animal, this will probably also work for bearded dragons as well ^.^ thanks ✌


Nope. The snake's whole body should be immersed. And you should never bathe beardies anyway, they're from arid climates.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bsh said:


> I know only max half way up the animal, this will probably also work for bearded dragons as well ^.^ thanks ✌


I would take any "advice" from that poster with the largest pinch of salt you can manage. And please, do NOT bathe bearded dragons. They are, as a lizard, not noted for snake mite infestations. 
The crazy thing is, this thread has thrown up all kinds of daft "advice" when the snake shown has 1) clearly no mites and 2) no retained shed.
Oh well, another thread filled with valuable, reliable and safe advice on RFUK 😔


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> I would take any "advice" from that poster with the largest pinch of salt you can manage. And please, do NOT bathe bearded dragons. *They are, as a lizard, not noted for snake mite infestations.*
> The crazy thing is, this thread has thrown up all kinds of daft "advice" when the snake shown has 1) clearly no mites and 2) no retained shed.
> Oh well, another thread filled with valuable, reliable and safe advice on RFUK 😔


They do get mites- I've had fence swifts riddled with them, & other lizards too.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

wilkinss77 said:


> They do get mites- I've had fence swifts riddled with them, & other lizards too.


Oh really? I always though that snake mites were only parasites of snakes. Fair enough, every day's a school day! 
Never knew that so nice to learn something new


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

ian14 said:


> I would take any "advice" from that poster with the largest pinch of salt you can manage. And please, do NOT bathe bearded dragons. They are, as a lizard, not noted for snake mite infestations.
> The crazy thing is, this thread has thrown up all kinds of daft "advice" when the snake shown has 1) clearly no mites and 2) no retained shed.
> Oh well, another thread filled with valuable, reliable and safe advice on RFUK 😔


Ye was fine erly today went sideways late on, got my answer 10 min after posting, I don't know by experience just what I hear & see from other snake breeders online, this was from "jason Exotic reptiles my quarantine procedures" time 1.30 capter step 1 water, 2 year old tho but tough that would be decent for today as well, not that it matters anyway ^.^
was genuinely surprised when it was all on point on a open forum. ✌
thanks for the help restraining shed sounds spot on, after i looked 20-30 time again. 😅


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

ian14 said:


> I would take any "advice" from that poster with the largest pinch of salt you can manage. And please, do NOT bathe bearded dragons. They are, as a lizard, not noted for snake mite infestations.
> The crazy thing is, this thread has thrown up all kinds of daft "advice" when the snake shown has 1) clearly no mites and 2) no retained shed.
> Oh well, another thread filled with valuable, reliable and safe advice on RFUK 😔


And note that words like "that poster" dosent clarify who or what post you referred to.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bsh said:


> And note that words like "that poster" dosent clarify who or what post you referred to.


The one that claimed that you cannot use more than half the depth of the snake's body to bathe in
Your snake looks absolutely fine, what you have shown in the photos are simply black flecks on the scales, as in natural colouring.
There is no harm at all in being over worried, at least you are actually checking your snake and keeping a close eye!


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

wilkinss77 said:


> Mites are spherical, about the size of a pinhead, black brown or red, & are mobile- they crawl around on the snake.


Had to make sure without taking to the veterinary in shed & minus temperature° ✌


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

Taeona Lillianah said:


> Never fill the snake's bath up over the body otherwise that could cause the snake to panic at the high water level and drown or aspirate on water, you should fill to a little lower than half of the snake's body and if there are mites you will see the same result.


Thanks though so & top size matters two just noticed. Not a pool but a "bath" 😄


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

wilkinss77 said:


> Extremely unlikely to happens, as all snakes can swim & are more than capable of climbing out of deep water.


Doubt they can climb weat plastic tho but I see your point & a low top would be no problem unless with a lit fore higher humidity, but what do I know I ain't a pyton regius :b


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

ian14 said:


> Oh really? I always though that snake mites were only parasites of snakes. Fair enough, every day's a school day!
> Never knew that so nice to learn something new


I think snake mites are opportunistic parasites that primarily attack snakes but will go for other reptiles if they get the chance- like cat fleas, which prefer cats but will feed off dogs & humans. Either that or there's another type of reptile mite that specialises in lizards.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bsh said:


> Doubt they can climb weat plastic tho but I see your point & a low top would be no problem unless with a lit fore higher humidity, but what do I know I ain't a pyton regius :b


They can! 
If I've understood this post correctly, you are mentioning a light? Not the best idea unless you fancy Kentucky Fried Python 🤣😅🤣


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

ian14 said:


> Theres no stuck shed on that snake??


Nope spot on asked about if the darkened scales cud potentially be mites 😄


wilkinss77 said:


> Nope. The snake's whole body should be immersed. And you should never bathe beardies anyway, they're from arid climates.


 some seems to disagree with the bearded & soaking but idk, does sound like a submerging tho to be fair 😄✌


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

ian14 said:


> They can!
> If I've understood this post correctly, you are mentioning a light? Not the best idea unless you fancy Kentucky Fried Python 🤣😅🤣


?????? Jesus you made oil Fried giant sock noodles before? Sounds crasy man.


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

wilkinss77 said:


> They do get mites- I've had fence swifts riddled with them, & other lizards too.


Did see a picture of it looked horrible, don't know if it's snake mites specifically to bearded but by all means it cud be. 


ian14 said:


> Oh really? I always though that snake mites were only parasites of snakes. Fair enough, every day's a school day!
> Never knew that so nice to learn something new


Yw thanks for the advice tho.


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

wilkinss77 said:


> I think snake mites are opportunistic parasites that primarily attack snakes but will go for other reptiles if they get the chance- like cat fleas, which prefer cats but will feed off dogs & humans. Either that or there's another type of reptile mite that specialises in lizards.


 did you know tetranychidae (snake mites) are a type of arachnid like spiders & scorpions? :b


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

Thanks for all the help south east, north or west think we got around all the 4 world corners plus advent wreath. Appy Ollidays Veryoddy d[ •.▪︎ ]b 
Hebel here out.


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

ian14 said:


> They can!
> If I've understood this post correctly, you are mentioning a light? Not the best idea unless you fancy Kentucky Fried Python 🤣😅🤣


Mine bearly climbs dry plastic & nothing about any lights nope, ofc I got lights im not nocturnal maby crepusvular if you're stretching it ;b


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bsh said:


> Mine bearly climbs dry plastic & nothing about any lights nope, ofc I got lights im not nocturnal maby crepusvular if you're stretching it ;b


I'm really sorry, but I simply cannot understand this post. I'm used to teen speak, which I suspect this is.
Royals will climb.
Scientific papers confirm this.
But that's assuming my reply relates to royals climbing.
It's a bit hard to decipher!


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

ian14 said:


> I'm really sorry, but I simply cannot understand this post. I'm used to teen speak, which I suspect this is.
> Royals will climb.
> Scientific papers confirm this.
> But that's assuming my reply relates to royals climbing.
> It's a bit hard to decipher!


Page one your reply to taeona underneath wilkinss comment about being cable of getting out of the water, you agreed by saying snakes are awsome swimmers, forgot to answer Wilkinss that message was probably attended to him,
you agreed to the point being made, so just answered the last in the debate of three people. 
Now light barbecue & children's "juse to teen speak" 92 yunging SEEEESH!!! stop capping hHuaha 🤪


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Bsh said:


> Page one your reply to taeona underneath wilkinss comment about being cable of getting out of the water, you agreed by saying snakes are awsome swimmers, forgot to answer Wilkinss that message was probably attended to him,
> you agreed to the point being made, so just answered the last in the debate of three people.
> Now light barbecue & children's "juse to teen speak" 92 yunging SEEEESH!!! stop capping hHuaha 🤪


I'm sorry. I literally cannot understand a word of this. Or any of you're bizarre posts.
I thought this was an adult forum where members could at least grasp the most basic of language. I suspect you fell through the cracks.
As and when you manage to formate a meaningful sentence, please do reply.
Alternatively, leave the drugs alone.


----------



## Bsh (22 d ago)

ian14 said:


> I'm sorry. I literally cannot understand a word of this. Or any of you're bizarre posts.
> I thought this was an adult forum where members could at least grasp the most basic of language. I suspect you fall through the cracks.
> As and when you manage to formate a meaningful sentence, please do reply.
> Alternatively, leave the drugs alone.


Neither expected or desired. 
Funny thought the sameyet there you are.
With a egocentric aura and disgusting agenda, ruining my enjoyably meaningful thread.
suspect you falling on your crack, since you dont fit though the cracks, with sutch huge fat swollen ego. 

just because it dosent make sense dosent make it less true.
Just because it makes sense dosent make it more true, 

Please do reply, alternatively leve the RFUK me and my thread uintelligent parrot. 

you will finde the 2 exit doors to your right and to the left,
Remember red safety west underneath you, pulling the red lever will set off the co2 piston & infate the saft west in 0.02 seconds or take this straw & blow. 

cloudi rainy weather conditions lying in higher altitudes, passengers please sit down and remain calm under thisntake off.
Bless yah.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Struth... this post quickly turned in to a waste of disk space on the server !!


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

As it was me who suggested giving the snake a bath let me clear up the confusing and incorrect posts that appeared after.

The depth of water is not a consideration, and ideally you want it to at least cover the body of the snake. Snakes are excellent swimmers, even royals, so no need to fear drowning. They are also excellent climbers and can easily climb out of a bath tub which is why I suggested a RUB so the snake can be sealed in without the worry of escaping. Now this is OK for a 4' Royal, but with an 8' Boa then the bath tub is the normal place to bathe such a large snake. It goes without saying that if you use the bath to bathe any snake that you stay with it to ensure it doesn't escape.

With regards to the water cooling... over the period of 30 minutes the drop is not that significant to cause the snake any issues. If a snake has mites you will see them in the water long before the half hour is up so you can take the snake out, dry it and then place it in a sterile enclosure whilst treatment to both the snake and the vivarium. The process of killing the mites has been covered on the forum lots of times so just search for the products used.

From the images supplied the dark marks are simply colouration in the scales and not mites.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Apparently Taurrus mites are a great way to get rid of snake mites they are meant to eat the mites on the snake and around the enclosure then they die off themselves it's the first time I've heard them mentioned by anyone but if they do as they are intended I guess it's a great way to go in terms of treatment although they do seem a bit pricey.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

TheHouseofReptilez said:


> Apparently Taurrus mites are a great way to get rid of snake mites they are meant to eat the mites on the snake and around the enclosure then they die off themselves it's the first time I've heard them mentioned by anyone but if they do as they are intended I guess it's a great way to go in terms of treatment although they do seem a bit pricey.


He doesn't have mites, he mistook specks of black pigment as mites


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

ian14 said:


> He doesn't have mites, he mistook specks of black pigment as mites


I know he doesn't have mites, I was just saying Taurrus mites maybe a way to go if he ever ends up with mites.


----------

